# Really useful boxes



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Has anyone found a good source of cheap really useful boxes?

Prices seem to vary so wildly I wondered if there was a consensus on here of a place that does them at a good price 

cheers.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Has anyone found a good source of cheap really useful boxes?
> 
> Prices seem to vary so wildly I wondered if there was a consensus on here of a place that does them at a good price
> 
> cheers.


computer stores seem to be best with the 64litre ones i use at £10-11each
regards gaz


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I bought mine direct from the website, dont know if it's more expensive that way, I've never seen t hem anywhere else

Really Useful Products Ltd - Online shop - Full range of Really Useful Boxes®


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Staples aren't too bad with prices. Really useful boxes are REALLY useful. They make good homes for baby snakes and lizards, and are REALLY useful for keeping stick insects, mantids, bugs; I even converted one into a filter for my turtle. Was contemplating turning one into an incubator but then thought it would still be better to get a mini fridge.

:no1:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

argos have just started doing these and the 50ltr ones are £3 cheaper than staples:lol2:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I bought my last 50l from Argos too - £9.99 as opposed to about £13 in staples. The website is fairly well priced but theres still delivery to pay..

I believe Rymans are ok price-wise too, but mine have been from argos and PC world in the past.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

twodogs said:


> argos have just started doing these and the 50ltr ones are £3 cheaper than staples:lol2:


*wicked twodogs, could you put up a link for me as i can't fine it?  *


*please please please *


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Our staples has 50litres for either £18 or £18.99 for two


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't you hate it when you go looking for a box in a particular colour and they don't have your size so you have to settle for that almost clear colour?


----------



## Pioden (Feb 13, 2007)

My Stick insects Valentina and Oddjob love their really useful box. Especially since its bright green! With it stood on its side it provides plenty of height for them:no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I buy boxes like that for my tarantulas the only problem is they are not transparent but it doesnt bother me because they are £2 for a tub big enough for an adult tarantula up to about 7" I get them from Wilkinsons


----------



## Dizaster66 (Jan 28, 2007)

*which size ??*



Athravan said:


> I bought mine direct from the website, dont know if it's more expensive that way, I've never seen t hem anywhere else
> 
> Really Useful Products Ltd - Online shop - Full range of Really Useful Boxes®


Just wondering which or thier boxes you would use for hatchlings and which for yearlings ??

Cheers


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you found us Yet ?? 

RUBS-R-US


----------

